# Dangers of Xmas



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I woke up yesterday to Oliver gagging.. I ran into the other room which some irresponsible person left the door open to find oliver with a peice of curly ribbon in his mouth..

I pulled it out but it was already chewed up leaving me to believe he consumed some...He threw up about 5 times after that.. Boy was I worried, I been getting up for the last two days with anxiety headaches and now this..

This morning I found puke outside but lucky me a long peice of curly green ribbon was in his puke

Thank the Lord

Be careful and have more responsibility then some people living in my house


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm glad that turned out well. I put some garland on the floor yesterday and one of my cats immediately started playing in it and then little pieces were coming off. I was worried too that some would get ingested.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wellll, it turned out good. Oliver's not much the worse for wear, and now you know to keep the ribbons and wrapping paper stowed away. Cats are very good at defeating our security measures and getting into things...


----------

